
Ask HN: I'm developing my own ICO, who wants to be a part of it? - ncyclopediae
I have an idea in the area of machine learning that I&#x27;ve been thinking about related to storing algorithms and their returns in smart contracts It&#x27;s attracted attention of investors to the tune of $20 mil. I need to find a team. Anyone interested?
======
marcofatica
I'm interested

------
dineshkapoor27
I am in.

